# what thickness plywood for storage shelves?



## Maintenance 6

I would plan on using 3/4" minimum. Even then, the height is not the issue, it's the lenth of the shelf and the weight of the material you plan to store. 3-4 feet long is probably the maximum length for normal household storage shelves. If you plan to run plywood up a wall and attach brackets and shelves to it, then 3/4" for sure, and be certain it is well anchored to the wall.


----------



## darsunt

I plan to make them 36" long. The shelves will be 6" or 8" wide and they will have double 2X2 posts supporting them. Each unit will be (in theory at least) self supporting. It will be used to store fasteners, tape, plumbers putty, etc all the miscellaneous stuff for maintenance and repair work.

I will get the 3/4" plywood if necessary, but could I get away with thinner pieces?


----------



## Maintenance 6

Sure, if you don't mind a sag in the middle. Anything less than 3/4" will certainly sag, maybe even under it's own weight over time.


----------



## RenovatorLLC

At only 6-8 inches wide, I would truely consider solid lumber shelves. Plywood would sag for sure, eventually, with any load at all.
If you are intent on use plywood, at least make a solid edging piece to stiffen the ply along its length. I recently made an inset cherry shelf unit for a client, using 1/2" cherry plywood to span the 28", but milled a solid cherry nosing for the front edge of the plywood. This greatly stiffens the shelf and helps to prevent sag. Although the edging I make are usually 'L' shaped in cross-section, even a solid strip glued and/or nailed to edge will also help.


----------



## TazinCR

If you put a 1X1 1/2" rail under the front lip OSB or 1/2" plywood will hold a good load. Leave the shelf sticking out 3/4" and you can run the rail with one solid piece. I used OSB for mine.


----------

